# How to save expired credits during cancellation of 2020 reservation and rebooking for 2021



## magmue (Jun 12, 2020)

Last year, I booked 10 days at WM Canmore/Banff for July 2020. We are at a point where we have admitted to ourselves that we are not going to fly or drive to Canada next month. Plane reservations have been cancelled, and I went to worldmarktheclub this afternoon to cancel before we hit the 30 day deadline next week. I backed out before finishing to make a plan after reading this:


> All credits and housekeeping services used for this reservation will be deposited back into your WorldMark account.......
> 
> *2000 Incentive Credits* expired on Mar 12 2020.
> If you proceed with cancelling this reservation, these credits will expire at the end of the day unless they are rebooked into another reservation.


So DH and I sat down and decided on where and when we want to rebook. Out top choice is going to require a pre-6:00am vigil in the next few days to get the unit we would like at the 13 month window. 

My question is this - does it have to be in the sequence of
1. Cancel the 2020 reservation
2. Book the 2021 reservation
to preserve the credits that expired in March? That sequence will probably lose me the hoped-for reservation. If I book 2021 first, and then cancel 2020, will the system apply my expired credits to the new reservation made a few minutes before?


----------



## samara64 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, the system will roll these over in the new reservation as long as it has  a check-in date before April 30, 2021.

But also as of now, if you cancel, your credits will not disappear until July 15 as per the website.


----------

